

Everything you need to know about pointers in C - ozkan
http://boredzo.org/pointers/
Pointers in C with explanation and examples.
======
wjgeorge
you really, really shouldn't introduce a concept with an bad example, and then
add the caveat of " dont do this". It's like a double negative in speech, it's
too confusing to parse.

so i got as far as the "int* a,b;" example.

C does not work that way, so OF COURSE that won't work. Why not build on that

